# Staining Old Concrete



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, most paint stores / big box stores will have something for you to stain with. Do you mean you want to stain it or you want to color it?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I want to stain it, but not a solid color. I like the randomness of staining. Just something to give it a little more curb appeal. Our house is a sage green color and we have tan landscaping edgers, so I thought some sort of tan color would look nice.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Take a look at this stuff. http://www.inwoodstain.com/products/in-stone_main.htm

I saw some samples in a store and was pretty impressed with it. It's transparent and can be tinted to pretty much any shade you like.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you read the information on the suggested product post, notice that is formulated for VERTICAL surfaces, not horizontal surfaces, such as a sidewalk.

You may get different results and a much shorter life when used on a sidewalk.

Horizontal surfaces on soil have totally diffferent sun and moisture exposure.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=9754


----------

